# Pic's of house built in 1890



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

Here's a few pic's of a house built in 1890 that i'm almost finished with (THANK GOD) There's too many to upload here so i'll post the link of my album. Hopefully I'll be sanding tuesday after having to work around all the carpenters & tile guys I can't wait to get on down the road!  It's 5 11'8 rooms & the rest is 9ft, all slick finish with some crown going in. It took me & my buddy 10 days to hang it while working around everything & everyone. :blink:
This house has very few nails & the top/bottom plates are marked in roman numerals from the sawmill. The wall studs/joists were all notched & some were pinned with wood dowels & it's very solid. All the cross braces were pinned too & it was relatively square for it's age. We had a bad storm come through (typical TN weather) & the tile guys had no clue it was doing anything until they looked out a window & saw the rain blowing sideways.  Don't mind all the backfilling as the idiots that delivered the rock busted almost every corner on the boards (210 total, 4x12 & 54x12) LMK whatcha' think guys. :thumbsup:

http://s1103.photobucket.com/albums/g478/jrs421/


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Thats awsome, Wicked old framing, Real carpentry going on there, I love old buildings, We dont have a lot of old buildings in nz as we arnt a very old country and most of the older homes are stuffed. Whats the exterior style of this place, can you add a couple of pics??


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

Cazna, sadly enough here in the south vinyl siding is the norm. :whistling2: The house does still have the old lap siding but some time ago vinyl was installed.  I'm not sure of the kind of lumber the exterior siding was but the studs are all poplar. I'll upload a few pics of the finishing & a couple exterior in a few so stay tuned in.


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

How did you go about loading your butt joints in there? Interesting looking method but I cant quite make out what you did, mind sharing your secrets?


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

Do you mean how I broke them on the hanging or how I finished them? Sorry i'm easily confused :jester:


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

MeatBallDryWall said:


> Do you mean how I broke them on the hanging or how I finished them? Sorry i'm easily confused :jester:


 finished them, they looked boxed, and if not, you are very tidy and square with your hawk and trowel. And it is slightly wider by the flats on either end of the butts. I am intrigued... :detective:


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

LOL sorry i'm really tired so bear with me.  I box everything with an 8 1st & follow with a 10 & use a 12 if needed but usually there's no need to. I run the long joints 1st & pull the butts as close & neat as I can without running into the wet mud. Last thing I do is hand check all butts & tie them into the long joints & pull as needed.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Damn Meatball your fast:blink:

This morning I seen pictures of a drywalled house, Then tonight it's all taped out, coated and ready to sand:thumbup:

j/k:jester:


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

> Damn Meatball your fast:blink:
> 
> This morning I seen pictures of a drywalled house, Then tonight it's all taped out, coated and ready to sand:thumbup:


Well I do ok for a lazy white fat guy


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks great man! neat and clean! Lots of old plantation homes down there?

Alot of them still left here, I have a slave graveyard 200 ft from my backdoor . 60 graves give or take,, slate head @foot stones .Great neighbors ...:yes:


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks man, your work looks really neat & clean too so keep up the good work! :thumbsup: Good, clean work is unusual around here because we have a bunch of hack slop artist that work for damn near free. :blink: 


> Lots of old plantation homes down there?


There's still quite a few old houses around here & truthfully this house has a few restless spirits. :yes: It or them seemed to like me though as I was followed around a LOT during the finishing process. I finished alone most of the time as my 2 helpers were working in the high rooms so they weren't bothered or followed.  Ever do any paranormal investigations in that graveyard?


----------



## ding (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice work. Love the pictures.
I like the high ceilings. I'm redoing a mid 1800's house for myself. the first floor is only 7ft


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Fun reno. Looks great !


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it. 


> Nice work. Love the pictures.
> I like the high ceilings. I'm redoing a mid 1800's house for myself. the first floor is only 7ft


Post up some pic man we wanna see! :yes:


----------



## ding (Jan 19, 2011)

MeatBallDryWall said:


> Thanks guys, I appreciate it.
> 
> Post up some pic man we wanna see! :yes:



http://s288.photobucket.com/albums/ll186/paintbyding/New House/


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

Great work Ding, you gotta love the old remodels.


----------

